# Anyone had their nose re-broken?



## metulkult (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, long story short, back in october-ish, I got in a fight with a kid, and he got me good in the nose and ended up breaking it (I think? I didn't bleed a drop, but it did make my nose crooked)
Anyways, I've been looking into getting it re-broken, becuase quite frankly, I look like a retard.  I honestly don't know how I dealt with it up until now.

Anyways, anybody had their nose re-broken before? What exactly am I in for... I imagine having your nose broken would hurt quite a lot, but my adrenaline was rushing and I honestly didn't feel a thing.


----------



## DVRP (Jun 19, 2010)

ill do it for you


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 19, 2010)

I imagine it can be done surgically, but if you don't wanna waste money, just get super hammered and get someone to punch you again. Old West style son!


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Funny story Ive got here............

So about 15 years ago I was wrestling with the neighbor kids and I got kneed in the face. It totally broke my nose. Blood everywhere, most of my face was black and blue. So the doc says lets put you under for this. I say sure. I get it done every things cool. I get home and its a nice summer day. My parents are doing some yard work, so naturally I sat on a lawn chair and did nothing. My excuse was that I was "too groggy" from the drugs the hospital used to knock me out. So a while later my dad decides "Hey lets play catch!" But he didnt tell me we were going to play catch. So he throws the football pretty damn hard. And where does it hit me? Right in the motherfucking nose that I had just gotten fixed less that 4 hours ago!!!! Blood everywhere _again_. So I didnt do anything about it. And now I actually can "crack" my nose like some people crack their knuckles. When I think back, its funny now, but at the time I had a bit of trouble finding the humor in the situation.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 21, 2010)

^  Holy shit dude!

@ the op: I don't think that there's anything you can do besides paying a visit to the doctor


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Funny story Ive got here............
> 
> So about 15 years ago I was wrestling with the neighbor kids and I got kneed in the face. It totally broke my nose. Blood everywhere, most of my face was black and blue. So the doc says lets put you under for this. I say sure. I get it done every things cool. I get home and its a nice summer day. My parents are doing some yard work, so naturally I sat on a lawn chair and did nothing. My excuse was that I was "too groggy" from the drugs the hospital used to knock me out. So a while later my dad decides "Hey lets play catch!" But he didnt tell me we were going to play catch. So he throws the football pretty damn hard. And where does it hit me? Right in the motherfucking nose that I had just gotten fixed less that 4 hours ago!!!! Blood everywhere _again_. So I didnt do anything about it. And now I actually can "crack" my nose like some people crack their knuckles. When I think back, its funny now, but at the time I had a bit of trouble finding the humor in the situation.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 29, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>



Yup.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 29, 2010)

I broke my nose twice in one weekend once. The first time sparring with a friend, then the second time playing hockey. Both times were seriously bloody. And the second time didn't straighten it out any. Most people can't tell that my nose is fucked/crooked, but if I point it out, they're like, "aaahhh shit, yeah, it is!"  And I, too, can crack it, it's pretty weird.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 29, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I broke my nose twice in one weekend once. The first time sparring with a friend, then the second time playing hockey. Both times were seriously bloody. And the second time didn't straighten it out any. Most people can't tell that my nose is fucked/crooked, but if I point it out, they're like, "aaahhh shit, yeah, it is!"  And I, too, can crack it, it's pretty weird.



We should start a club! The Nose Crackers Club!!!


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 29, 2010)

You should have set that bitch when it happened...my bandmate got beatup at a show and his nose got broken, I set it for him so it wasn't so crooked. 


And yes, the guy who did it got his.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 30, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> And yes, the guy who did it got his.


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Why do my eyes want to water after reading all this?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 2, 2010)

I got my nose broken in a fight when I was 15 and I've had a crooked bridge and a deviated septum ever since. If you look at my nose from below you can see how the cartilage in my nose is bent right over and has pushed into the space of my left nostril. Never had even the slightest urge to get it fixed because it generally doesn't give me any trouble, although when I went to see a ENT consultant the day after it was broken he offered a resetting procedure, but I declined. Besides, it adds a bit of character, and puts me in the Jerome Le Banner wonky nose club.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a deviated septum as well...

It's fucking retarded...


----------



## metulkult (Jul 10, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I got my nose broken in a fight when I was 15 and I've had a crooked bridge and a deviated septum ever since. If you look at my nose from below you can see how the cartilage in my nose is bent right over and has pushed into the space of my left nostril. Never had even the slightest urge to get it fixed because it generally doesn't give me any trouble, although when I went to see a ENT consultant the day after it was broken he offered a resetting procedure, but I declined. Besides, it adds a bit of character, and puts me in the Jerome Le Banner wonky nose club.



Jesus man, that's pretty intense. mine isn't as bad, but yours just looks way more bad ass. Haha.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 17, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> So a while later my dad decides "Hey lets play catch!" But he didnt tell me we were going to play catch.




 I can relate, but with a baseball to the side of the dome.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jul 17, 2010)

I got my nose broken at a show once. Blood everywhere. My nose is slightly crooked, because directly after the asshole that broke it elbowed me (on purpose no less), I got hit by a hxc kid fighting an invisible ninja on the other side, which set my nose back. 

Both of those guys got what was coming to them


----------

